# KindleBoards is five years old today. Let's celebrate with some prizes!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hard to believe, but it has been five years since we launched this site, on a wish and a dream and not much more. 

Now we're the largest independent Kindle forum on the web, and that is all thanks to our wonderful members who love to read (and write!). 

We want to say "thank you" with a drawing:

1st prize: $100 Amazon gift certificate
2nd prize: $50 Amazon gift certificate
3rd prize: $25 Amazon gift certificate

(For our UK members, we'll convert to pounds.)

To enter, just reply to this thread. We'll draw our winners randomly on Thursday about noon Pacific time. 

Let's celebrate!!


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

woohoo happy fifth!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, I'm #2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Party, Party, Party!!!!!!!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sends over the cabana boys to help serve the drinks.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Woo Hoo!

Happy five-year anniversary, Harvey! Here's to five more and then some.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

happy fifth and thank you to you and all the moderators.  you all do an excellent job and are a huge reason we all hang around.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Building & maintaining a successful website is a lot of work. The results speak for themselves -- great job!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday to us!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The cabana boys have been laying out the food (thanks, Scarlet, for rounding them up!)
















Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kindleboards!

Just in case...will you convert to euros as well? ;-)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Kindle Boards is my home away from home and its members are family.  Happy Birthday KB - here's to lots of celebrations to come!

I can't believe telracs sent the cabana boys out on a Monday - Thanks, telracs!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Time flies  

I think its been 4 years for me. I got my K1 in 2008 I am pretty sure. I also found Leslie's breadcrumbs around the same time and found KB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah,

you were the 697th member to join KindleBoards, and Gertie was 390th!

The cabana boys have the drinks set up, too! (Don't feel sorry for them, Chris, they had Thanksgiving weekend off!)

















Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel is aware that i'm short staffed on monday and rarely let the cabana boys out of my sight.

but for harvey, they'll be allowed out this time.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Kindleboards.
I really appreciate you, Harvey for building and maintaining this website and finding such awesome moderators. 
You and ALL of your  moderators make Kindleboards an informative and happy place to be.
Thanks.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, five years.
I am really glad I found this site, full of so much information.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday! I think I lurked for quite a while before becoming a member (when I started feeling on occasion that I had something to contribute to the threads), but I do feel happy that KB has been part of my virtual life for a good long time now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I could hardly press a button on my Kindles without . . .

*K i n d l e B o a r d s*


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I just joined this site a couple of months ago, but the Writers' Cafe is the best resource for self-published authors I've found. I love this place. Happy fifth birthday!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Been enjoying this site ever since I found it. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Seleya said:


> Happy Birthday, Kindleboards!
> 
> Just in case...will you convert to euros as well? ;-)


Yes, will do!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> crebel is aware that i'm short staffed on monday and rarely let the cabana boys out of my sight.
> 
> but for harvey, they'll be allowed out this time.


You have your own cabana boys? I was talking about the KB cabana boys....I'm sure, though, as big as this party is going to be, we'll need all the cabana boys we can get!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

did you know that harvey has a new title?
chief lifeguard. so i wanna see him, ann, betsy and leslie in baywatch bathing suits.

(okay, there go my chances of ever winning anything!)



Betsy the Quilter said:


> You have your own cabana boys? I was talking about the KB cabana boys....
> 
> Betsy


the KB cabana boys are contracted through the minions' guild, of which i am president.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Just think of all the items on sale at Amazon in honor of this special day! ;-) 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, KB.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

To the next 120 years!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Ju Ni Shengri, Kuai le! Happy Birthday!! I wish I'd found this place 5 years ago when I was sitting all lonely and reeking despair in my office/bedroom in China, trying to figure out how to become a published author! 

A big thanks to Harvey and his mods for all the hard work to keep this place going. Just curious..how many KB members are there now? Is that posted somewhere?


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday, KindleBoards! Thanks for the addiction.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on hitting the five year mark!


----------



## daphne dangerlove (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats! Happy fifth!

Thanks for creating such a great place for us self publishers to hang out.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday, KindleBoards! Here's to so many glorious years, we have to start counting our toes!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

KayBratt said:


> ...
> A big thanks to Harvey and his mods for all the hard work to keep this place going. Just curious..how many KB members are there now? Is that posted somewhere?


Yes, it's near the bottom in the "stat's" part of our main page.

As of this moment, we have 64,899 members. And, 1.97 million posts in 10,000 threads.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday from member #1050.


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kindle Boards!


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday, KB!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday from Member #24!

I wonder if the celebration will bring out member #18, Viagra Man. He hasn't been very active around these parts...LOL.

L


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I tell you, without the folks, both readers and authors, that frequent this forum, I would still be wandering around there in the dark trying to figure all this out.

Happy 5th - may you long continue.

C.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kindle Boards!  This is a great place to share all things Kindle and books.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday KindleBoards!  And thanks Harvey and all the mods for keeping it fun place to hang out!!!

Sincerely,
Member #43


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats, Harvey. And here's to the next five! Thanks for making this such a wonderful place to hangout and learn.

Sincerely, Member #8,961,976,642


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for being here! It's been less than a year (November 29th) since I found KB, but I check daily. Happy happy happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## R (Mar 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh dear a party sounds wonderful.  I need some good cheer.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Rie142 said:


> Oh dear a party sounds wonderful. I need some good cheer.


here, have some chocolate... i have plenty.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Party~!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy five-year birthday to my favorite place on the internet!!

Mike


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kindleboards!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

I found this place three and a half years ago (back when I was using a K1) and just love being a part of the community! It's great to see the board thriving and growing!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Time flies
> 
> I think its been 4 years for me. I got my K1 in 2008 I am pretty sure. I also found Leslie's breadcrumbs around the same time and found KB.


Me too!! I remember something confusing about Leslie had resurrected Kindleboards, but no one could find Harvey so no one could change anything in the system while we all came following the breadcrumbs. And Harvey didn't own a Kindle 

Time flies...I feel old.....I have read 100s of books on my Kindles and have an order of magnitude more on my TBR shelf....


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday, KB!  I don't post a lot, but I'm here several times a day.  Kindlewatch wouldn't be the same without you guys!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Frightening that I've been here for three of the five years!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Me too!! I remember something confusing about Leslie had resurrected Kindleboards, but no one could find Harvey so no one could change anything in the system while we all came following the breadcrumbs. And Harvey didn't own a Kindle
> 
> Time flies...I feel old.....I have read 100s of books on my Kindles and have an order of magnitude more on my TBR shelf....


Wow, Chad, you're member 102!!!!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Frightening that I've been here for three of the five years!


frightening that i got here before you...


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy happy happy happy birthday to one of my VERY favorite websites!  I love being surrounded by people who love their Kindles just as much (and more!) than I love mine!


----------



## gspeer (Nov 10, 2010)

Argh! I never win anything. But, hey, I'll give it a shot. Always too many books on my Wish List; never enough money to spend at Amazon. I'm in!!!

Gary

Oh, and Happy Birthday, KB!!


----------



## Sandy Wolters (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy fifth birthday!  I am raising a glass of wine for you right now!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

This is my favorite forum to visit! Happy Birthday Kindleboards, may it be here many more years!
Kdawna


----------



## dsilber (Nov 26, 2012)

♪♫♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♫♪
♪♫♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♫♪
♪♫♪ Happy Birthday dear KindleBoards! ♪♫♪
♪♫♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♫♪


----------



## Gretchen Z (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday to KB!


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

Happy five years!!  Party!!


----------



## kpierce (Nov 26, 2012)

Aloha and Happy 5th Anniversary, KindleBoards! More blessings! Aloha and Mahalo!


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Happy 5th!! Love this place!!


----------



## angel_graham (Mar 16, 2011)

Please enter me.

Happy birthday, kindle.

Sorry.  Been very long, harrowing day today.  Tomorrow will be worse.

Can we have cake and ice cream to celebrate kindles Bday?


----------



## MorbidMo (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats on your success and a great 5 years!


----------



## MenagerieNik (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!  I have just discovered Kindle Boards (via FB) and I am getting into all sorts of trouble finding new books and authors. Thanks!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

That's fantastic! I've been on for 2 and lurking for 1, so 3 years total. Thanks for having such a great site.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, KB! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plrbr1120 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy 5th!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Kindleboards! I'm another of those who followed Leslie's breadcrumbs back in...Oct? 2008. I don't post a lot, but I'm usually hanging around.  I'm member 149!

Telracs, thanks for sending out the cabana boys!


----------



## frenchy227 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wahoo!! Happy birthday!


----------



## editorjmv (Jul 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the Kindle Boards (and many more!).
Joan


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Happy birthday, Kindleboards! I'm another of those who followed Leslie's breadcrumbs back in...Oct? 2008. I don't post a lot, but I'm usually hanging around. I'm member 149!
> 
> Telracs, thanks for sending out the cabana boys!


steph.... i've had a complaint from a couple of the boys.... if you're gonna pinch, at least make sure your hands are warm.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## cbowen (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kindle Boards!!


----------



## Ddianne (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday KindleBoards!!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

~Do a little dance...~make a little noise...~Let's get down tonight...~

HAPPY FIFTH BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> steph.... i've had a complaint from a couple of the boys.... if you're gonna pinch, at least make sure your hands are warm.


It was 75 here today, my hands should be plenty warm!

I love pinching cabana boys...


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! So glad I found this site.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i just wanted the little running dude....















































































​















​


----------



## tuhraycee (Nov 26, 2012)

Just joined!


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Have learned so much from this site. What a wonderful family of like minded people. The best on the web!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

|I'd wish a happy birthday even if there weren't prizes.

Happy BDay KB and thanks for it all Harvey


----------



## LindaChavis (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello and Happy Birthday ! When I first heard about the Kindle I thought.."Im never going to own one because I love books !!!" I have over 300 books and counting..AND looking at the Fire..LOL  
L


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy birthday!!  Thanks for creating such a fun and educational place to hang out, Harvey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to all the new members who've stopped lurking and joined! Be sure to check out Book Corner for all the book discussions, Let's Talk Kindle so you'll get all the latest info about your Kindles, Not Quite Kindle where you can discuss tea, movies, raising chickens, dogs and just about anthing else!

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been around for quite a bit of that five years.  Happy Birthday to KindleBoards and thanks for all the help you have given me through the years.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy, happy, to my mostest favoritest site ever!  Harvey and the Mods (whoa! who's thinking band name?) you guys are stars!


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday KindleBoards! Thanks for all the great help since I've been a member! Love this site!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday KindleBoards!!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. That's amazing. And just look at all the fantastic people who came through here during that time.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I have enjoyed this board for several years now.  Thanks for being their to indoctrinate me in "all things Kindle."
Lilith


----------



## readingallthetime (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy 5th.  Keep on kindling.


----------



## carrot (Sep 6, 2012)

YAY... I'm sooooooooooo in.          Thanks for the great great great info.
  I would be lost without this place.                woot woot


----------



## pkslopegirl (Jan 28, 2011)

Let the party begin!


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kindleboards, from member number 610!


----------



## littlebitsnana (Aug 29, 2009)

Love this board!  I always tell new Kindle owners about it.


----------



## LoveEBooks (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your five year anniversary! I so enjoy all the hundreds of books I have downloaded. Thanks for thinking up such a wonderful site and sharing it with all of us on Facebook. I can now read all I want without waiting to be able to afford another book! It makes my life so much more happier since becoming disabled! For that I would like to thank you!


----------



## Margo K. (Jan 19, 2010)

Hurrah and congratulations!  This forum has helped me make so many decisions.  Thanks for being here!


----------



## gmcallan (Sep 20, 2012)

Love you guys.


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, happy fifth birthday!  Thanks for all your hard work.  I don't post often, but I read and learn a lot, and everyone is so nice!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Woohoo! Happy Birthday to KindleBoards!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindleboards, the fun and friendly forum.  I love KB.  I have learned about a lot of things besides Kindles and books.  Keurigs, tea, ithingys, kitchen appliances including rice cookers.  
Happy Birthday.  And thank you Harvey, Leslie and all the other wonderful mods.  
deb


----------



## 1angela1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations for 5 years. I found you this year and hope to have you for many more,


                    HAPPY        ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I would be absolutely lost without Kindleboards. I would say congrats, but I think it would be more appropriate to say thanks. There is no other place on the web where I can go to talk about books and everyone knows what I'm talking about. KB rocks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb (as she says in her avatar space) was our 527th member!

I came to learn about Kindles; I stayed because of the people!  Thanks to all of our members for making this the great place it is!

Betsy


----------



## Steve M (May 21, 2011)

KB: One of my very most favorite places to be. 

Happy Fifth!


----------



## d1b662 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just found this page. So excited.

Demaris


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the party, but Happy Birthday KB!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad I found this place (originally looking for a cover for my first Kindle - the K2). I may have come for the accessories, but I have found so much more, and in particular wonderful people, some of which have become my friends. For that, I will be forever grateful. Thank you KB!!!!!


----------



## rascallymom (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday, Kindle board!  I treated myself to a Fire HD for Christmas and love it


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

This is amazing - five years? Will we be starting kindergarten soon?? Hehehe.


----------



## fatenos (Mar 11, 2012)

Jumpin'in


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

The opportunity to publish our work AND prizes?  Awesome!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday KindleBoards!


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

congrats to us all for keeping this great resource going for so long!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvey, 
Thank you sooooo much for starting Kindleboards. I started lurking in Dec 2008 and that is what convinced me to ask DH for a Kindle as a gift. I didn't officially join until Feb 2009, to be able to post in the excitement around the launch of the K2.

Back then, I felt like I was late to the party in terms of officially becoming a KB member.  I never imagined how big it would become, or that Kindles would be be adopted by such a large population.


----------



## slaughter814 (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your Fifth Birthday!!!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I love Kindle Boards!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I came to learn about Kindles; I stayed because of the people!
> 
> Betsy


EXACTLY!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Happy celebrations Sylvia


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday.  A coworker of mine sent me the link to this site after buying my first kindle.  That was 4 Kindles ago.  Thank you Harvey and mods for all that you do to keep this site up.  I may not participate much but I do check in especially when the new kindles comes out.  Want to see what everyone thinks and what the issues with them are.


----------



## dianao5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats on 5 years.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

I <3 Kindleboards! 
Happy Birthday, woot woot.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mega congratulations for 5 fabulous years!

Happy Birthday KB!


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

A huge congrats! You guys rock. Without these boards I would know nothing  All the best and to more great years ahead!


----------



## caryanne2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations!

This definitely calls for chocolate.


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

Happy 5th Kindleboards!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*Congratulations and Happy 5th!*


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday KB!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It's been a great 5 years, thanks to you Harvey for thinking to start it!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday, KB!

This board has been such a big part of my life for the last few years. I'm deeply grateful to Harvey and Betsy and Ann and everyone who works so hard to make this such a wonderful place for book lovers.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats Harvey and Betsy and Verena and everyone! Have enjoyed being a part of KB!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Me too!! I remember something confusing about Leslie had resurrected Kindleboards, but no one could find Harvey so no one could change anything in the system while we all came following the breadcrumbs. And Harvey didn't own a Kindle
> 
> Time flies...I feel old.....I have read 100s of books on my Kindles and have an order of magnitude more on my TBR shelf....


That's about what happened...I contacted Harvey's daughter Celeste, who contacted her dad and let him know there was a party going on in the living room...the rest is history.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That's about what happened...I contacted Harvey's daughter Celeste, who contacted her dad and let him know there was a party going on in the living room...the rest is history.
> 
> L


ah, there's always a party, huh...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

telracs said:


> ah, there's always a party, huh...


'Sho nuff....

and we were *so* happy when you arrived with the cabana boys. I think I just found one fixing his hair to get ready for the party...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

some of the boys keep trying to escape.

must increase their chocolate allowance.

and keep them away from steph.  she pinches.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Good time for me to come back - cabana boys!


----------



## Larrue (Jun 28, 2009)

I have learned a lot while reading KindleBoards for over 3 years. I have also recommended it to everyone I know who owns a kindle.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Seems like just yesterday since I joined!  Clearly a smashing success as a website.. the whole package.. members, moderators, Harry, the subject and the content..

And Harvey too..  (unsure who Harry might be   )


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow! Congrats everybody.


----------



## Christy2u (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great books I would never have discovered.  I am new to kindleboards...my first book was WOOL.  I was one of those who professed that I liked to read an actual book.......I have to add that to the drawer where I filed my "driving stick shift" is too much work......attitude.  I love my Kindle and Kindle app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Seems like just yesterday since I joined! Clearly a smashing success as a website.. the whole package.. members, moderators, Harry, the subject and the content..


Harry?  as in Potter? 

Betsy


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Grats on 5 years old


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

This is awesome, happy birthday Kindle Boards!


----------



## antfox (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  Today is my first day!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

antfox said:


> Happy Birthday! Today is my first day!


Well, antfox, congratulations! Glad to have you here!

I think I can find another cabana boy to serve you a beverage...










Actually, this looks like a fireman but oh well, he's welcome to join us at the party. LOL.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, antfox, congratulations! Glad to have you here!
> 
> I think I can find another cabana boy to serve you a beverage...
> 
> ...


here, little boy, we have some chocolate....


Spoiler



and we don't tell them what's in the chocolate....


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Man, with all the cabana boys running around, I hope this site is immune to drool.  Pretty sure my kindle isn't...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> Man, with all the cabana boys running around, I hope this site is immune to drool. Pretty sure my kindle isn't...


hands jetjammer a napkin.


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations on five years.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! 5 years old  

Happy Birthday to Kindleboards!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers to Kindleboards!  Love this place!!


----------



## ptomic (Aug 9, 2012)

Mmmmm....
So many books, my preciouss....
Mmmm....


----------



## SaraJoEaston (Dec 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kindle Boards! Here's to many more!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday, KindleBoards!

(Yup, I'm now to the point of groveling for gift cards!)


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Where would we be without you? Happy 5th Birthday Kindleboards!!!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  This has been a haven in times of no other place to go.  Harvey and the Mods, thank you for all you do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Member #65 checking in with a 'Yay for 5 years' post.  This is the only forum I've stuck with . . . .normally I find 'em, ask a question, get the answer, and then drift away. . . .but the conversation here is so varied and (usually) courteous that I come back just to hang out.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow five years already


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Kindleboards!   Such a great place!


----------



## kdarrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrat!!!! and Hppy 5 years...


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday KB!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday KBs!  I only found this site a little over a year ago but am so grateful for this great resource.  Thanks for starting this and to all the members that share their ideas and advice.  I've found new authors along with learning about all the accessory options for our devices.  

Marie


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, Harvey- You're just 8 days behind me (I published my first Kindlebook 11/18/07). Happy 5th and thanks for helping the Indie author community blossom.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's about 2 1/2 years for me. I've learned so much by being a part of KB. Thank you.

Happy Birthday, KB!  

Karen


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kindleboards!

And Thank you to the mods!


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday! 

Thanks for providing this online "Cheers" where we can come and share.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Pick me, pick me!!

Have spent a seriously large amount of time reading on this board, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! (Sure hope my soon-to-arrive WiFi keyboard has a caps lock!)

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

If you've never played The Sims 3, yet want to know how they celebrate birthdays:

*blows party horn*

*claps enthusiastically"

"hampy borday!" *blows party horn* "Whoooo!" *claps enthusiastically again* "hampy borday! hampy borday!"

/end Sims 3 birthday wishes simulation

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KB! Ever since I joined this site, I've not been able to keep off it. Even if I don't post, you bet your behind I'm lurking!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Kindleboards.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Last week the candle factory burned down. Everyone just stood around and sang, 'Happy Birthday.'
Steven Wright

Happy Birthday.


----------



## techiegirl (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats on your 5th.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kindleboards!!


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy 5th, KindleBoards!


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kindleboards!

I would love to win any of these prizes!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kindle Boards!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for giving us a warm spot to hang out in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Pick me, pick me!!
> 
> Have spent a seriously large amount of time reading on this board, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! (Sure hope my soon-to-arrive WiFi keyboard has a caps lock!)
> 
> Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


HappyGuy,

you should be able to set caps-lock on your Fire--tap on the shift key--a solid white arrow sets initial cap; tap on it again and the solid white arrow with an orange underline is caps lock.

Betsy


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy 5th birthday us!

Couldn't have gotten anywhere near the amount of knowledge and success I have without KB. Here's to five more years!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Since so many have mentioned their member number, I thought I would tell how you can know what your number is (just in case you don't already know).

Just hover your cursor over a member name and there will be a pop-up box at the bottom left of your screen.  For example, if you put your cursor over crebel, you will see that I am member #1600.  

I remember when we used to get excited at "milestone" members.  I think there were even prizes for member #5,000 etc.  Isn't it amazing how large the family has grown in five years?!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kindleboards!
And thank you to all the enablers who have broadened my horizon over the past four years - not just for Kindle stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Just hover your cursor over a member name and there will be a pop-up box at the bottom left of your screen. For example, if you put your cursor over crebel, you will see that I am member #1600.


Or, if you have a touch screen device such as a Fire or an iPad, you can press and hold on a member name on the left side of any post, including your own; in the pop up, you'll see something like "http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=72"
the number at the end is your member number. I was the 72nd member to join KB.

(If you just press the name, you'll go to the actual profile, and it's still true--the number at the end is the member number in order of joining.)

Betsy


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday from member #148!  I don't post much, but check in almost every day to keep up with everything (and everybody).  It's a great place!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! This is the first place I go to every morning.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Fifth Birthday Kindleboards!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope I didn't miss the whole party! Happy Birthday, KB!

Is there any cake left?


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I've only been around for about 6 months or so but this is SUCH a good forum.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! 5 years! What an accomplishment! Thank you, Harvey, for creating this wonderful community!  I don't think I would've been where I am now without Kindleboards. So many awesome people here have helped me with writing and self-publishing. Thank you again for providing such a valuable resource for both authors and readers!


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for the best Kindle resource on the web!


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday!  Love the Boards!


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you Kindleboards!!!

  Dalene


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

thank you so much for all the help that you have done for me and other kindle owners!!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday, Kindleboards! 

And thank you mods for all the work you do to keep things up and running smoothly. I always like to use this site as an example of how websites should be run!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy Five years


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Arrgh!!! Did that again!! I have NO idea why I insist on calling him Harry and I'm not even from the Harry Potter generation..

HARVEY, must esteemed founder!!

Sigh.. from Member 868



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harry?  as in Potter?
> 
> Betsy


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy fifth, Harvey!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dococt (Nov 27, 2012)

me please, i love this site!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Seamonkey said:


> Arrgh!!! Did that again!! I have NO idea why I insist on calling him Harry and I'm not even from the Harry Potter generation..
> 
> HARVEY, must esteemed founder!!
> 
> Sigh..


No problem, I get that a lot! 

Thanks to everyone for all the well wishes. You make KB a fun place for me and our wonderful moderators.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Feel free to call me Lynda or Linda.. I get that a lot..  

Lynn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Arrgh!!! Did that again!! I have NO idea why I insist on calling him Harry and I'm not even from the Harry Potter generation..
> 
> HARVEY, must esteemed founder!!
> 
> Sigh.. from Member 868


blame it on betsy's margaritas....


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

No need to put me in the draw (I have a load of ebooks I haven't read yet on my kindle app), but I just wanted to come on here and say a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to kindleboards!! Harvey, you're a legend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Arrgh!!! Did that again!! I have NO idea why I insist on calling him Harry and I'm not even from the Harry Potter generation..
> 
> HARVEY, must esteemed founder!!
> 
> Sigh.. from Member 868


Just do what I do, blame it on autocorrect.... 



telracs said:


> blame it on betsy's margaritas....


Well, if YOUR cabana boys wouldn't insist of delivering trayfulls of them to the masses....

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Woohoo! Happy Anniversary KindleBoards! Time to bust a move...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> blame it on betsy's margaritas....


*hic* thnk u verymush


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ooh, new dancing dude.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's been quite a ride, that's for sure. When I registered in August, 2009, there were about 4,000 members. Today there are 65,000.

Amazing!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy 5th Birthday Kindleboards! Thank you Harvey & all the moderators for the most exciting, happy, informative, & fun years of my life. I visit Kindleboards daily. Cheers!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy B'day!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Love my Kindles and LOVE this board!  Don't know what I would have done without it over the years!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Kindleboards!

Love,
Member #355


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*AND MANY MORE!!!*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We are having a Party! 
With Sparklers! Confetti!
















 Margaritas! Chocolate cake!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*I LOVE A GOOD PARTY...
My two best friends are Marge n Rita...They bring the salt n the rocks!!
n I will party 'til I pass out drunk.*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Breaking out my best dance moves for the party!


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy birthday!  Thanks for providing such a wonderful forum!  Much appreciated!


----------



## medgirl2001 (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kindle Boards!


----------



## BeastMD (Feb 13, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Hard to believe, but it has been five years since we launched this site, on a wish and a dream and not much more.
> 
> Now we're the largest independent Kindle forum on the web, and that is all thanks to our wonderful members who love to read (and write!).
> 
> ...


Wow five years.. Yeah you(and us)!


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Kindle Boards.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

WOW, I take a day from checking the site and look what happens...10 pages already.  Happy Birthday Kindleboards.  This is my favorite place on the net.  

If I remember correctly, I found this place in 2009 and have been a loyal fan ever since.  Great work Harvey and all of our moderators.  Not to mention all of the great KBers, new and old...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday KB!  Thanks for giving me a place to go to where you can own multiple kindles and more books than you can ever read is NORMAL.


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

congrats on 5 years! That's like 30 years in Internet time.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats....and great site !!!!!!

Alaskan


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

18 months, 3 Kindles, and over 700 e-books later, now multiply me by how many? .....um....Amazon owes this forum big-time!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kindle boards. When all else in our lives runs amok, kindle boards is one of those forums where everything (that I've read anyway!) is friendly and welcoming. Here's to the next five years. I wonder how the kindle will look then


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Wishing you a happy fifth!


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

And many more!


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

This is wonderful! Five years of being a great resource and gathering place for great reads and great minds.

Happy 5th Birthday Kindleboards! Thanks for all you do.

Love the spread laid out by the cabana boys


----------



## StephanieButcher (Nov 28, 2012)

Very excited to be here and for the opportunity to win


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Kindleboards!! . I am thrilled to participate on this forum!  What a great community of nice people!  I've learned a lot, and made a number of fabulous friends!  Thanks for creating it!


----------



## plasmagal (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats on 5 years. This site has helped me so much.


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, looking forward to the next five years!


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## EllaGahnt (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kindle Boards!! This Board is the 2nd best thing since purchasing my first Kindle! Thanks for all your advice and Kindle beauty tips!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy anniversary!  Here's to many more to come!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooray and Happy Birthday! Still very thankful I found this website!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations on five wonderful years! This is, by far, the best board that I've run across. I love having so many kindred souls around! Thanks for giving us this chance to win, Harvey!


----------



## KA Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy five years, KindleBoards!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations! Delighted to be an active participant in this great community


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats on the anniversary! May you have many more great years ahead of you!


----------



## RichardMercer (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations. May the kindleboards continue to thrive!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumper said:


>


Awwwww.
I just wanted to see the ole Snoop dance again!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

And AGAIN...


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome! Happy birthday


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy fifth birthday, KindleBoards!

This site's been a huge help since I got my first Kindle a little more than a year ago.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations Harvey! And thank you to the mods who do a great job. Okay, I may be one of the last to sign up, but since I love Kindleboards and Amazon, I'm here!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday KB!! Such a great site where I have met so many amazing people. Here's to many more years to come.

Now someone pass me a drink!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy birthday KindleBoards, and thanks to Harvey for making it possible!


----------



## keriah (Aug 4, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Hard to believe, but it has been five years ... Let's celebrate!!


Happy B-Day to US!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Happy birthday KindleBoards, and thanks to Harvey for making it possible!


Here!! Here!! and to the Mods...great job. Love our KB family.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, KB . We're proud to call you home.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations.

Since the party is pretty nearly over I'll be over here by the fire-pit, roasting one of the cabana boy's over a spit...


----------



## henrykay (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy birthday!! Also my first post here and a new owner of a Kindle PW (due to arrive in a few days!)


----------



## Gazerwolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow...five years!  Happy B-Day!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations to Harvey and the mods for starting and maintaining a great community if readers and authors alike. I love the KindleBoards community!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulation on your Birthday and best wishes always for all future endeavors.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

@steve-- get away from the cabana boys or i'll unleash the pirahna!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the amazing comments! 

4 more hours and we'll draw our winners! But we're all winners, right?


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW! it's been that long already?


----------



## jewishwriter (May 13, 2011)

Mazeltov and happy happy.

This is such a great community/helps so much.

So may Kindleboards have many more...


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy 5th birthday KB!!


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Besides being great mods, you all throw one heck of a party!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Kindleboards!  Thanks, Harvey, for starting and keeping this going and to all the moderators and participants.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh gosh, I hope I've just made noon Pacific time.  Its 7.50 pm in the uk!!

Happy birthday Kindleboards - and it's one year since I published my first kindle book.  

Thanks so much for this wonderful party and, amazingly, the food is as fresh as on the first day you posted it!


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday KB!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Running a little late here, but the drawing will take place in the next few minutes! (It's 2:37pm Pacific time.)

Stand by for our winners!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, thanks to random.org we have our winners! Thanks to everyone for the warm comments about the site - it means a lot to me and mods.

Our first winner, for a $25 Amazon gift certificate, is... *SeaMonkey*!

Our second winner, for a $50 Amazon gift cert, is... *keriah*!

And our third winner, for a $100 Amazon gift cert, is... *Bethany B.*!

Congratulation to you three! Please PM me with the e-mail address that you'd like the gift cert sent to!

-Harvey


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations winners!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Seamonkey, keriah, Bethany B!!!!!!!  Woohoo!  What a great party!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i didn't win? that's it, i'm taking the cabana boys and leaving for someplace warmer.

congrats to the winners.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for the amazing comments!
> 4 more hours and we'll draw our winners! But we're all winners, right?


We are...we have these boards and most of us own a Kindle of some generation...

HENRYKAY: Congratulations!! and WELCOME!! You must be so excited. Soon your first post will be 1000 and then some...you'll see. Enjoy the PW; let us know how you like it!! Glad to have you.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I seriously can't believe I won. You know, this is only the 4th time I have ever won anything. 

I won the cake walk in 6th grade.
I won some fireworks on a radio call in when I was 13.
I won $50 off some scratchers give to me on my 18th birthday. 
And then this! By far the coolest thing.

Thanks so much!


----------



## keriah (Aug 4, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Seamonkey, keriah, Bethany B!!!!!!! Woohoo! What a great party!


Thank YOU, Betsy. (As you know from my other thread, I may need to use this to buy a new router ... or, if I manage to figure out my "mystery" then I can use this to buy BOOKS ... lots of eBOOKS!!!!!)

~ keri


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yay to the winners!  Enjoy your new e-books!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## billwillwinn (Nov 19, 2012)

Let's Celebrate some winners


----------



## funnycat (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome contest. Congrats winners!


----------



## Meg85242 (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your 5 years! I wish I had found you sooner! Thanks for allowing us to celebrate with you!


----------



## barb66 (Nov 30, 2012)

YIPPPIEEEEEEEE Happy 5th


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!

Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners.  And welcome to all the new folks that had their first posts on this thread. 
deb


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, I'm not a habitual winner, but I could get used to it!!

Thanks again, Harvey!!!

And all in the KB family


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey CONGRATS WINNERS!!  Very nice.  Enjoy your prize and use it wisely 
Thanks Harvey for letting us party and celebrate!!  Happy 5th.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice! Congrats to the winners! Just in time for all the Amazon Lightning Deals!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners! I love celebrations on Kindleboards!

L


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats to the winners! Enjoy your new eBooks and other treasures. Here's to many more great years at KindleBoards!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Winners, your gift cards are in your e-mail! Enjoy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations winners.  

Awesome.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Well that was fun!  Congrats to the winners!😃


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, winners!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, KB!


----------



## dbestwest (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Congrats to KindleBoards!


----------



## henrykay (Nov 28, 2012)

sjc said:


> HENRYKAY: Congratulations!! and WELCOME!! You must be so excited. Soon your first post will be 1000 and then some...you'll see. Enjoy the PW; let us know how you like it!! Glad to have you.


Thank you for your kind words, i greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh good job you guys 
Sylvia


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Awww, prairie poop! OK, contracts to the winners! 

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners!!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Woo-Hoo!
Congrats to the winners.
And again, Happy Birthday to KB and thanks to the great mods for all they do.
FWIW, I didn't win the Powerball lottery, either....


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've enjoyed some "free" orders from my gift card, so the gift is giving!  And today I won a raffle that will probably give me 4 park hopper tickets to Disney resort in Anaheim.. actually worth a bit more than the other item, an iPad Mini wifi, valued at $462.  The other person was gone so they left a message .. I bought 6 tickets for $20, so my luck is holding on!!!


----------



## lilypad98010 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just joined and first post. I'm so happy to have found you. Love my Fire HD and am glad to join this group. Congrates on you Birthday!


----------



## ian stewart (Aug 4, 2012)

Birthday greetings to KindleBoards now proudly five!

Congratulations to Harvey and the rest of the team. You're providing a tremendous platform for those of us keenly interested in all things Kindle.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Well done winners!


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday KB.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it Thursday yet 

I might not comment on many threads but lots to learn from everyone


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy 5th!  I remember joining after seeing Leslie answering Kindle 1 (!) questions on the Amazon forums and directing folks to this site.  I've never regretted it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

So Harvey, why did you start this board? I mean, were you just sitting around one day and thought to yourself, "Hey, I don't have enough stress in my life. I think I'll give myself all of the headaches of running a discussion board and start one for Kindle products"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure Harvey will weigh in but, legend has it, that he saw the Kindle and thought it could be a contender.  He'd started discussion boards in the past for other new products (Zune comes to mind.)  But he didn't even HAVE a Kindle. Still, he started the 'boards very shortly after it's release.

The board languished for the first few months.  Leslie discovered it in April 2008 when she got her first Kindle and in the fall of that year began telling people about it in discussions on the Amazon boards.  THEY were beginning to get a reputation for contentiousness and many perceived them as not very welcoming.  

At the end of October a bunch of people popped over here and signed up. . . . .pretty soon there was a party going on an Harvey wasn't even home!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

October was the big Oprah give away and $50.00 discount. Got my K1 just before that, but didn't find KB until November.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I must admit, I had no idea what I was getting into! But it has been a phenomenal experience and I learn something everyday from it - and have gotten to know some wonderful people that I would never have met otherwise.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> THEY [Amazon Forums] were beginning to get a reputation for contentiousness and many perceived them as not very welcoming.
> 
> At the end of October a bunch of people popped over here and signed up.


That's pretty much the way I ended up here in 2009.


----------

